# Casting for Christ Tournament



## chap89 (Jan 28, 2018)

April 28, 2018
Tugaloo State Park Ramp, Lake Hartwell

$50.00 per two man team
Safe light – 2:30pm

100% Payback for Top 3 Places
Trophies for Top 10 Places
$500.00 Big Fish

**ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST ATTEND PRE-TOURNAMENT MEETING ON FRIDAY NIGHT, APRIL 27 AT POPLAR SPRINGS BAPTIST CHURCH. 
FOOD AND DOOR PRIZES PROVIDED**

Applications and payment info available online at 
www.tugalo.net
For more info, call 706-779-2626 or email tugaloassociation@gmail.com


----------



## chap89 (Apr 9, 2018)

There is still time to register for this tournament.  The pre-tournament meeting will be on Friday night, April 27th.  The meal will begin at 5:30 and the meeting will begin at 6:30.  We have some great door prizes including a Full Day Fishing Trip for Two with FLW Pro Brian Latimer!


----------

